# Merry Christmas 2020



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Merry Christmas, dear forum friends!

Please post your Christmas photos in this thread.

Annie, Randy, and Shama


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Five more ...


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

And some accessories!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

This is too much! I can’t take this much cuteness at once!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, Merry Christmas, Sweet Shama!!!


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

Santa's little helpers want to wish you all a Merry Christmas!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cbelknap said:


> Santa's little helpers want to wish you all a Merry Christmas!


Such pretty pups! <3


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Ty, that’s what I’ve been waiting for❣ What a happy way to head towards the end of 2020!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Happy Holidays to all. (She never smiles for the camera!)


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Merry Christmas from Diane and Molly!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Warmest Happy Holiday wishes to all! &#127876;
Tim, Heather, Scout & Truffles


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Your Christmas tree compliments both of their coats, Heather! What cute pictures. 

This also reminds me, I usually just get one big candle around Christmas for my living room and move whatever I have from last year around my house. But after you mentioned the Nest candles I may have gone on a little candle binge. I ended up getting the Nest Birchwood Pine and I liked it, but i think my house is just too small Nest candles, they burn clean but they’re strong. So I ordered a couple of candles from different places, since I didn’t really want to go around smelling them in person, and I couldn’t make a decision without smelling them. A week or so later I came across a smart oil diffuser that uses Nest oils, and you can control the intensity! It’s something I would use year round, so I ended up buying it, and some oils. Our house wasn’t especially decorated this year, but it did smell lightly Christmasy! And I have lots of leftover candles for next year!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Molly120213 said:


> Merry Christmas from Diane and Molly!


How did I not know how tiny she is?? She's like a little toy under the tree!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes, Molly is a tiny thing. She's smaller than Shama!

Thanks for posting all these cute photos! Hoping more will appear in the next few days ...


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Your Christmas tree compliments both of their coats, Heather! What cute pictures.
> 
> This also reminds me, I usually just get one big candle around Christmas for my living room and move whatever I have from last year around my house. But after you mentioned the Nest candles I may have gone on a little candle binge. I ended up getting the Nest Birchwood Pine and I liked it, but i think my house is just too small Nest candles, they burn clean but they're strong. So I ordered a couple of candles from different places, since I didn't really want to go around smelling them in person, and I couldn't make a decision without smelling them. A week or so later I came across a smart oil diffuser that uses Nest oils, and you can control the intensity! It's something I would use year round, so I ended up buying it, and some oils. Our house wasn't especially decorated this year, but it did smell lightly Christmasy! And I have lots of leftover candles for next year!


The Nest candles do have strongest scents. One Nest votives is all I need for the downstairs. Now I need to try the Birchwood.&#128522; The Rosy Rings Honey Tobacco is a nice soft scent. My most favorite was the Anjou Pear, but it seems they have discontinued it. Their candles are so pretty when burning at night. I always like to have a candle burning because it feels festive. It's a little difficult to choose a scent now while sniffing with a mask! &#129315;


----------

